# Okami



## Wolfie (Aug 3, 2006)

Only one more month until Okami's release in the US!  September 5th is going to be a magical day indeed. ^.^

Check out the official site (TONS of goodies here):  http://www.o-kami.jp/


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 3, 2006)

Wheee!!!!!!

I <3 Amaterasu.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 3, 2006)

Purchase the soundtrack if possible.  It is truly one of the largest and highest quality soundtracks I have ever heard, with some pretty fancy packaging to go with it.  ^^

If you're interested, here's a link: http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-13-71-8l-77-2-49-en-15-okami-70-1bno.html

Edit: Trust me, it's more than worth the price. 5 CDs of pure perfection. ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow, talk about an expensive soundtrack. O.O


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 3, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about an expensive soundtrack. O.O



It's worth every penny. :3


----------



## VictusDraconis (Aug 3, 2006)

oooh!!! I so can't wait for that! I've been itching to get it since I saw the article in Play!


----------



## thelonelydragon (Aug 3, 2006)

ohoh! I'm so looking forward to this game. Everything's so beautiful in it. September 5th have better come sooner.


----------



## Garuru_Wolf (Aug 5, 2006)

This is one of the games that makes me wish I had a PS2. It looks so beautiful, and you play as a wolf. What could be better than that? Gah, I need a PS2 so bad. ;_;


----------



## InvaderPichu (Aug 5, 2006)

*adds to XXXmas list*


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2006)

And another 5000 years for an Australian release, that's even if we get looked at.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> And another 5000 years for an Australian release, that's even if we get looked at.



*would buy it and ship it to ya if you paid me da monies*


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 6, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Bokracroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer I have a long ist of online retailers that shipover seas 
yay for internets


----------



## Stillman (Aug 6, 2006)

Five discs?  That's one hell of a soundtrack.

Game looks pretty fly, though.  I may end up getting it if I'm not too poor.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2006)

Heh, Ama-sama has a questionable gender. And it makes me wonder whether somebody's gonna anthro-ize "it".


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Heh, Ama-sama has a questionable gender. And it makes me wonder whether somebody's gonna anthro-ize "it".



Well, seing as how Amaterasu is a Sun *Goddess*, I think that means we can safely say it's a she.


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 6, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Well, seing as how Amaterasu is a Sun *Goddess*, I think that means we can safely say it's a she.



Actually, from what I can find on it, they mostyl treat the god as genderless, and the story seems to be that the wolf isn't the god itself, but is a reincarnation of a wolf from a legend, imbued with the god Amaterasu's power.

No telling what might change in the english release, or how much of my info in mistranslated ^_^;;;


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what I read, though it was only wikipedia, Amaterasu was the Sun Goddess.  From what I know about the game is that the wolf is the manifestation of Amaterasu on the earth.  But hey, I haven't played it yet either.


----------



## Wolfblade (Aug 6, 2006)

Wolfie does a lot of digging when he sees something like this. He said depending on where you look, it might say he, or she, but the general consensus is genderless.

I'll let him go into it later, cuz at the moment, I'm not sure if he said Amaterasu was a goddess in the legend and genderless in the game, or vice versa X3

But I am fairly sure he did find confirmation that in the game's story the Wolf is in fact the reincarnation of a Wolf from a legend, and is male, but imbued with the power of Amaterasu.

regardless, the game looks simply stunning :3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I mean.Tehe game is based in Shinto Mythology, but not exactly that legend, much as how Valkyrie Profile is absed in Norse, but not exactly that.

Amaterasu (here) is a reincarnation of Shiranui, a male wolf warrior who fought alongside with Izagani to defeat Orochi. Now, I am prety sure this will cause confusion, as Amaterasu (here) is called "mother" by the spirits, but Amaterasu (here) acts boyish as well.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 7, 2006)

Amaterasu is technically genderless.  So either works. I'd go into a more in depth explanation...but eh.  ^^;


----------



## Jirris (Aug 10, 2006)

September 5th?  Wow.  This is the greatest day-late birthday present I will ever get.


----------



## Kattywampus (Aug 10, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about an expensive soundtrack. O.O



Shoot, that's cheap for something like that.  Have you ever bought a non-bootleg import CD or CD set from Japan?  It's no joke, man.  They usually have some kind of goodies with them, too.  I've gotten stickers, picture books, trading cards, and all kinds of stuff when I've bought them.


----------



## Wolfie (Aug 10, 2006)

Kattywampus said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Okami OST comes with TONS of phenomenal artwork.  Check it out:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 11, 2006)

Whoa, bam it's worth it!


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 22, 2006)

I just reserved my copy of Okami yesterday at the local Gamestop and will get it the day it comes out.  I have a good deal of in store credit now too. 

I can't wait and both the employees working there were very excited about it too.


----------



## SlyFox (Sep 5, 2006)

Im not sure but does this game involve a stylus of sorts or do you just use the controler stick to paint the attacks on the screen? Im probably gona just rent first and beat like 60 times then go and buy it for collectors lust.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 5, 2006)

SlyFox said:
			
		

> Im not sure but does this game involve a stylus of sorts or do you just use the controler stick to paint the attacks on the screen? Im probably gona just rent first and beat like 60 times then go and buy it for collectors lust.



You use the joystick.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 6, 2006)

Besides, the game is only 20% brush mode. Most is exploration.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Sep 6, 2006)

What exactly is the premise of the game?  Sorry, site is in foreign language and laggy.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 6, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> What exactly is the premise of the game?  Sorry, site is in foreign language and laggy.



Evil forces awaken and take away all the colour and life of the world (more or less).  You are the Goddess Amaterasu, reborn as a white wolf on Nippon (name of the world) and using your weapons, and the all powerful celestial brush, you embark on an epic quest to cleanse Nippon from the evil.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 6, 2006)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> What exactly is the premise of the game?  Sorry, site is in foreign language and laggy.



Here's the US site that opened a little while ago: http://ww2.capcom.com/okami/


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought Amaterasu is a reincarnation of Shiranui with sun powers, not the god/dess him/herself?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I thought Amaterasu is a reincarnation of Shiranui with sun powers, not the god/dess him/herself?



According to Gamespot, it is the Goddess Amaterasu that you are playing.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 7, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> I thought Amaterasu is a reincarnation of Shiranui with sun powers, not the god/dess him/herself?



Actually, they changed the prologue a bit for the American release.  So I do believe that in the US version, you are the actual god itself.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:   Okami*



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In super white wolf form of course.


----------



## Wolfie (Sep 7, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> In super white wolf form of course.



In super white _androgynous_ wolf form. :wink:


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 7, 2006)

*RE:     Okami*



			
				Wolfie said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I meant. 

That was the super part.


----------



## Kitshera Aureana (Sep 15, 2006)

OH MY EFFING GOD.

IT'S A FURRY'S FUCKING DREAM.
;_;

..Or atleast mine.

I want it.

Damn sick days = no paycheck =<

Damn hot o-kami, so graceful with it's touch of nature and love.

*emo*


----------



## Sylvine (Sep 20, 2006)

"IT'S A FURRY'S FUCKING DREAM."

That...can be misunderstood =P 

It's not exactly what I would wish for, but damn me if I'll complain! Probably a must-have for all gaming furs, even if the game itself should turn out to be ... hm, suboptimal in every aspect. 

Which I'll of course doubt. 

After Tai Fu went unnoticed, maybe this'll be better =) 

~Sylv


----------



## SevenFisher (Sep 20, 2006)

Sob. You US PS2 owners are bastards, I tell ya alll. BASTARDS I TELL YE. :cry: 

 But yeah, you're lucky to get it sooner...I want it soooo bad. Sadly It'll be like 2007 for the game to be out in UK, or even longer..*shurrders*

It's same with Kingdom Hearts 2! Livin' in UK ftl.


----------



## Pinkuh (Oct 2, 2006)

ZOMG I so didn't see this thread (Oh man am I ever guilty of spammage @_@)

Anyway...

I have been reading reviews and stuff on the game, and have been playing the game myself... and no one is findiing fault in it...

not even me!

OMG it is <3

Gameplay is smooth, easy, and the story is Wow...

Anyway >_> yeah ^_^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 2, 2006)

People have been hating on it because its an easy game. 

But this is definitely one of the best games of all time and my nomination for Game of the Year.  If I had a nomination to give. :3

Oblivion was cool, but alot like Morrowind.  Gears of War will be ok, but just another shooter.  Zelda will be Zelda...  This game came straight out of left field for most people and is completely kicking ass.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 8, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> People have been hating on it because its an easy game.
> 
> But this is definitely one of the best games of all time and my nomination for Game of the Year.Â Â If I had a nomination to give. :3
> 
> Oblivion was cool, but alot like Morrowind.Â Â Gears of War will be ok, but just another shooter.Â Â Zelda will be Zelda...Â Â This game came straight out of left field for most people and is completely kicking ass.



From what I heard in the development of Okami, I believe this game should be the game of the year. The gameplay is well established, and its one of the few games that seems to stick to the actual mythology even though it is a little derivative. Clover had a very difficult time trying to get the traditional painting look to fit within a 3D game environment from what I understand. I'm very surprised the American Localization team did not change the name Nippon to Japan for American audiences. Honestly, I'm glad they left it as Nippon. THAT is the name of the country, as that is what they call it; not the half-ass English spelling.

However, sadly, the Game of the Year will probably go to one of those damn shooters some Grand Theft Auto bullshit.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2006)

I think the GOTY will go to Zelda, with 60% of the reason because of the name, n ot content.


----------



## zj (Oct 13, 2006)

This game looks so beautiful and the gameplay looks fantastic. Too bad i won't get my dirty little paws on it until febuary 2007. I hate Europe.


----------



## Aikon (Oct 13, 2006)

FYI:  Clover Studios is now officially dissolved:

IGN.com

Sad, really... while I haven't played Okami I have to admit that I was thinking of picking up a PS2 because of it (and probably still will).  Clover also made Viewtiful Joe which was awesome.

Although no official stance is taken on why they got rid of Clover, it's being whispered around the IGN boards that it was due to poor sales.  I tried digging something up on it, and couldn't find anything good or bad to report... so if anyone knows something about it please let me know I'd be curious.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

There is also a rumour that the creative minds behind Clover Studios are planning on going it solo now after they were dissolved by Capcom.  Hopefully we will see a triumphant return of a great developer!  They rank up there with Insomniac, Bioware, and Square Enix in my book.


----------



## Alchera (Oct 13, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> There is also a rumour that the creative minds behind Clover Studios are planning on going it solo now after they were dissolved by Capcom.Â Â Hopefully we will see a triumphant return of a great developer!Â Â They rank up there with Insomniac, Bioware, and Square Enix in my book.



I hope Clover does go solo. I don't think Capcom realizes what they are tossing aside. Okami is an instant keeper, and a hit as far as I'm concerned. I actually hope they do a sequel, and if they do that it is just as well developed.


----------



## turboanthro (Oct 13, 2006)

Aikon said:
			
		

> FYI:  Clover Studios is now officially dissolved:



That won't effect Okami being released In Europe (more specifically, the UK) will it? Bceause then I'd need to Import a US copy and something to play it on.


----------



## Aikon (Oct 13, 2006)

I highly doubt it turbo, even though I'm probably not the best person to ask I'm willing to bet my left arm on it   As long as I have my right I'm good to go.


----------



## Wolfie (Oct 21, 2006)

Capcom is holding onto the rights for Okami, unfortunately.  So an inevitable half-assed sequel is most definitely in the cards...


----------



## Alchera (Oct 29, 2006)

Wolfie said:
			
		

> Capcom is holding onto the rights for Okami, unfortunately.Â Â So an inevitable half-assed sequel is most definitely in the cards...



Well...I know this topic is a little dated, but I did just beat Okami. It looked like Clover was intending to make a sequel. Capcom is probably going to screw that up.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Oct 29, 2006)

I love how the guys at fchan are bitching about it's gender. All the cockfags are demanding it's a male, while everyone else says it's mostly genderless (though it's referred to as Mother).


----------



## Alchera (Oct 29, 2006)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> I love how the guys at fchan are bitching about it's gender. All the cockfags are demanding it's a male, while everyone else says it's mostly genderless (though it's referred to as Mother).



Morons. >.> By default, Amaterasu is usually pictured as a female, as per the beliefs. But Also, Genderless as Amaterasu is depicted as male.Â Â What does it matter the gender of the wolf itself? Hell, could even be a hermaphrodite.


----------



## GuitarSolo (Oct 30, 2006)

I WANT THE GAME I WANT THE GAME I WANT THE GAME  ::goes on and on until the game is bought::


----------

